# Vintage gun for duck hunting.



## redneck_billcollector (Nov 27, 2019)

I have been on a side x side kick for about a decade now. About a month ago I picked up an old L. C. Smith Field Grade 12 Gauge with 28 inch barrels and choked Full and Mod., it was manufactured in 1937 and I am thinking about using it for shooting ducks. I was wondering about the modern non-toxic shot out there now. I have read where a lot of people (well at least those who love SxS guns) are hunting with vintage shotguns now. I was curious as to whether anyone on here does, and if you do, what shells do you use? I could care less about the a full bag, at my age, I hunt more for tradition than anything else...heck, I wear a neck tie when I hunt and will do so when I hunt ducks, at least once in my life. The reason I ask, when the law started to require non-toxic shot Full Choke was a no no with steel..so all my duck guns are modern with screw in chokes. But I would like to hunt ducks a couple of times with my old Elsie. The photo is how I dress to hunt now...I was going snipe hunting when the photo was taken. This shotgun by the way is a Beretta Silver Hawk 20 Gauge manufactured in 1961.


----------



## pine floor (Nov 27, 2019)

Bismuth is your best friend for the older barrels  IMO. As long the barrels are not twisted domestic. 

You will have to adapt, pattern also. That ammo is expensive  also. But deadly.

PF


----------



## Donal (Nov 28, 2019)

Look on the barrels top, near the chamber,  Hunter arms should stamped on one and Ordnance steel or alloy should be stamped on the other barrel.
I recently repaired a broken stock on one mfg in 1904.  Awesome feel and swing to it.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 28, 2019)

Have a friend that shoots a sXs for wood ducks and woodcock with bismuth. 2 3/4 six for woodcock and 2 3/4 3 shot for wood ducks. Make sure it is 2 3/4 and not 2 1/2. 
Tradition is something we should hold closer to. Brings a respect for the process and wildlife.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 28, 2019)

I like that gun.


----------



## FOLES55 (Nov 28, 2019)

Just need some leather boots now!Like the style.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Nov 28, 2019)

I think Hevi used to actually make a "Classic Doubles" box of shells just for that.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Nov 28, 2019)

And it appears they still make them in boxes of 10


----------



## mrfudd (Nov 28, 2019)

Boss shotshells Bismuth #5 should work for you


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 28, 2019)

mrfudd said:


> Boss shotshells Bismuth #5 should work for you


Would it matter that the bismuth in boss shells is copper plated?


----------



## Uptonongood (Nov 29, 2019)

My experience with bismuth was "wow"! It smacks birds like lead and I mean it knocks them down. I shot geese in Canada with it and I was just amazed with it. The downside is the expense.  If you are only planning on a limited amount of waterfowl shooting, go with bismuth.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2019)

You sure don’t need to run steel through an older gun back when the law changed I saw allot of paper thin barrels after shooting steel for a very short time


----------



## pine floor (Nov 29, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Would it matter that the bismuth in boss shells is copper plated?


You make a great point. That is one of those differences of opinion.  Copper is softer than steel,  but I know what you are asking.  It's a  shot in the air, hope it works also.

PF


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Nov 30, 2019)

FOLES55 said:


> Just need some leather boots now!Like the style.


I was snipe hunting (last season) when the photo was taken.  Those are old Muck Boots that are popular in Britain for upland hunting in the wetter areas.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2019)

Not sure whats behind the photographer but whatever the dog is seeing must be pretty wild.


----------



## soyota (Dec 6, 2019)

Yeah, that dog has seen some things


----------



## smoothie (Dec 11, 2019)

The heavyshot classic doubles is garbage. I like to shoot Kent's bismuth shells in my doubles. Boss are fine. Check the chambers for the proper shell length. The two mentioned should be 2 3/4 which is perfect. If you need 2 1/2" shells I would contact RST shells and order from them. They offer low pressure loads for older guns and Damascus barreled guns. I'm in south GA and all I hunt with are doubles now. They just feel right


----------



## Jim Boswell (Feb 25, 2020)

I do all my waterfowling over the past few years with classic doubles. I reload my own bismuth 2 3/4 shells and use #2 & #4 shot from RotoMetals. Drops Geese and Ducks like the old lead days.


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 25, 2020)

I shot 20ga bismuth and it is amazing stuff. It whacks birds like the lead we used to use so many years ago. I even doubled on a pair of honkers that came into our duck spread in Canada years back. I would imagine 12ga loads to be even more lethal.

I love the traditional hunting thing, looking forward to your reports.


----------

